# Scratch-built Russian rail tank



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Based on the Russian Striemitielnyl featured in the M







arch 2000 fasm.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She looks great. YOu have done a very nice Job on her.....CHeers mark


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice, sir. Seems like the Russians were into armored trains as much if not more than the Germans. What scale is that? Are those Lionel tracks?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

1/35 on Lionel track.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicely done.Looks very formidable.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

BOXIE said:


> Nicely done.Looks very formidable.


I second that-- on _both_ counts. Any WIP pics? I love scratchbuilding, and yours looks like it was a wonderful build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't take any work in progress pics.I built it before I bought my digital camera!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent build! You are very skilled at scratch-building!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks fantastic! Very nice job. 

Sean


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can you iD my next scratch built project?


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I like the rail tank very much. Would that be the USS Monadnock you are building up next? Either that, or the Onondaga.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep!Monodock it is!


----------

